# Dura-Ace 7800 hubs -- opinions



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

A local shop has several sets of Dura-Ace 7800 hubs (28h front, 28h rear) that they are selling on clearance for $199/set.

I know these are highly regarded hubs, but there's a couple of drawbacks I see as a builder:

1. 7800 rear has the "funky" deep spline aluminum freehub that only works with Shimano 10spd cassettes.
2. Inboard drive side bearing was problematic for some people. They abandoned this design with the 7850 and later hubs.
3. No compatibility with 11 speed stuff. A couple of local racers that I've worked with don't have 11 speed stuff yet, but they want wheels that give them the option.

As builders, what do you guys think of the 7800 hubs? Should I snag a few sets for that price? I've always wanted to build up a pair of wheels on Dura-Ace hubs, but cost has been the main barrier. 

Bob


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

bobonker said:


> A local shop has several sets of Dura-Ace 7800 hubs (28h front, 28h rear) that they are selling on clearance for $199/set.
> 
> I know these are highly regarded hubs, but there's a couple of drawbacks I see as a builder:
> 
> ...


$200 a set is not a bad price! 

The deep spline aluminum freehub was Shimano's attempt to address the steel sprockets cutting notches into the aluminum freehub splines. When they made the freehub out of titanium they reverted back to the shallower splines.

As you said, the 7800 freehub with its taller splines will not fit 11 speed cassettes but this is not necessarily a bad thing because there are way more 10 speed sets out there than 11 speeds. Although the 7800 freehub may not be compatible with the latest and greatest about racing, it makes a pretty good set when you combine it with an Ultegra 10 speed cassette and for $200 is a no brainer. If there is a drawback, it would be the replacement cost for the freehub.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd definitely go for it if I were you. 11 speed is still only a fraction of riders so you should have no problem re-selling them to some local racers who are rocking 10 spd.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't at all worry about the three things you mentioned.

But from a business perspective it boils down to you need to know your customers so your guess is better than ours.

The draw backs are not many people are looking for 28 both front and rear and amoungst a certain customer base having the 'latest' is important regardless of if being newer is better.
A lot of people would take the savings and go with 28 front and rear and know enough to know newer isn't always better. Another large segment of this market doesn't care about price and won't buy anything they perceive as not the most current.

Personally, I would buy those hubs in a heart beat. If your customers will or not we have no way of knowing. I think you'll definitely need to pass along the savings to sell them though.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Thats what I am rolling on and they are silky smooth.


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

You snooze, you lose! He only had 1 7800 set left when I finally decided to go for it. However, there was a 7850 rear + 7900 front (both 28 hole) that I got a killer deal on. I'll probably keep the latter set for myself since they are "mismatched" (hard to tell just by looking though). All 4 came with brand new skewers, too. 

Bob


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

bobonker said:


> I'll probably keep the latter set for myself since they are "mismatched" (hard to tell just by looking though).


So then keep the HB-7800 and the FH-7850, they match perfectly. There has never been an HB-7850.


----------

